
Ask HN: Anyone using a 40“/43” display for mixed dev/TV? - karmakaze
I&#x27;ve been using a 28&quot; 4k display and a 32&quot; tv and 50&quot; tv (in a different room). I&#x27;m considering just getting a 43&quot; display for use as both.<p>There&#x27;s a particular model that is intriging, the 43UD79-B[0]. It&#x27;s an IPS display that&#x27;s billed as a monitor rather than a TV. It seems to have most of what I&#x27;m looking for, with a bonus of multi-input split screen and a USB kvm.<p>Only downsides might be too large (no one seems to make 37&quot;&#x2F;40&quot; monitors) and grayish blacks with lights turned off.<p>What experiences have you had combining functions with a large-ish TV&#x2F;monitor?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rtings.com&#x2F;monitor&#x2F;reviews&#x2F;lg&#x2F;43ud79-b
======
kkarakk
I think my eyeballs dry out faster when looking at a tv, there is more
movement compared to a monitor setup. this is with flux, those gamer glasses
that reduce strain(blue tinted) and the lights being diffused above me instead
of behind or in front of me

switched to using one of those ultrawides and that reduced my dry eyeball
strain significantly

~~~
karmakaze
Hmm, That's something I hadn't considered at all. I don't need all the space
(I'm fine with 28") so I could try using just the middle area with black
desktop or unused terms on top and sides. The size is for watching shows or
gaming.

------
eventualhorizon
I use a Sharp 43" 4K tv as a minitor. It is a little on the large side but I
have changed how I arrange my windows to cope. Generally I have whatever I am
working on take up the middle third of the screen and arrange smaller windows
on the left and right thirds with whatever else I need at the time. I usually
have mail and slack on the mbp that is driving the screen. I find this to be
more productive than the two 1080p 21" monitors I have in the office. Also I
got the tv as a refurb from fry's for <$300 so it was cheap if it didn't suit
me. It's also a great tv in my bedroom.

~~~
karmakaze
Thanks for confirming. This is what I expect my experience to be like. I could
purposely put the display off-center so I only use 2/3 of it with something
minor in the side.

------
antongribok
I got the Dell P4317Q in December. Still $699 at MicroCenter.

It look a bit longer (about 2-3 weeks) to get used to it, and I initially even
thought of going back to a 27" 4K, but now I absolutely love it.

Using it with a Gnome desktop and no scaling.

I typically sit 1 meter away (3 feet).

You can feed it either a single 4K signal or 4x 1080p signals. I've been
meaning to experiment with multi 1080p functionality, but so far for me it's
been used as a single display.

Only really use it with Netflix or VLC for "TV" functions (works great).

When working, I typically split it into thirds (so mostly portrait mode for
each application).

~~~
karmakaze
Sounds close to the LG I'm considering with quartered inputs. Have you noticed
your eyes drying out as others have mentioned? Also, do you use it as a TV in
a dark room, IPS displays tend to have gray-ish blacks.

~~~
antongribok
I haven't had any issues with drying eyes any more than usual.

Regarding black blacks, I haven't had any issues that I've noticed, and I do
do some minor photography work as a hobby with the monitor. In a dark room at
night, I do switch to a different color profile, otherwise the screen is way
too bright.

~~~
karmakaze
That's what I wanted to hear, re: blacks. I have enough feedback to know what
to expect and I'm going for it. Thanks everyone, I thought it was a wild idea
but not really in fact.

------
paulrpotts
I have the 43UD79-B. I just bought it a few weeks ago and I have it on a Gator
"Quadpod" floor stand with an air piston for lift assist . My idea was to use
it in an open space basement to watch movies (a mix of DVD, Blu-ray, and 4K
Blu-ray), and also for homeschooling several kids (projecting a laptop screen
for YouTube videos, Khan academy, presentations, etc.) I have not used it on a
desktop.

So far I can say that it looks great with videos, and it's pretty amusing to
see a Chromebook screen blown up so large. I have not used it much yet in
"lecture mode" but I have hopes that this will work pretty well. For audio, I
am using the 1/8" out from the monitor going into an existing powered mixer.
There are some other options like an optical out but I haven't tried those
yet.

------
Samon
I use a 39" 4K monitor and absolutely love it for both dev work and TV. Being
a monitor and not just a 'TV with DisplayPort input' means it sleeps/wakes
correctly, and I haven't watched free-to-air TV in over a decade, so I don't
miss the lack of a tuner.

~~~
noir_lord
I considered that but went with two 27" 4K LG's instead because they where/are
used on a desk in the corner of the room and at desk distances 40" was too
big.

Even two 27" at desk distances is pushing the limit of how far I want to turn
my head all the time, ergonomics is important to me because I have spine
issues.

What I really want is a 16K wireless VR headset with 12hr battery life I
guess.

~~~
Samon
A single 40" 4K display is basically 2x2 20" 1080p displays with no bezel
space between. That means you would be turning your head quite a bit more with
2x 27" than a single 40" (although with some additional vertical movements I
guess). I sit at a distance of about 800mm (~2.5ft) from the display and find
I hardly have to move my head at all - I focus most of my work in the top two
thirds with lower priority 'peripheral vision' stuff (IM, terminal windows,
etc) down in the lower section.

~~~
noir_lord
Agreed but as mentioned I have spinal issues and rotating head horizontally
hurts me less than vertically.

I also like the separation of having two screens but that's a personal thing
because it fits my mental model well, with cinnamon and it's window
position/resize shortcuts it's pleasant.

------
BooneJS
I used that 43UD79-b monitor for over 2 years at work. It was too big to
actively use it all, but I had a cheap window manager for macOS that could
snap windows to squares. The upper squares and far right/left squares would
hold docs or chat windows I had to look at infrequently, while the main part
of my work happened in the middle and bottom of the screen. I liked the built-
in USB hub because I could “dock” my MBP with 2 wires: usb-c to the LG and a
power cable.

When I needed s home monitor, I chose a 32” 4K instead. It’s certainly smaller
but I can use the whole screen without drying out my eyes.

~~~
karmakaze
Which window manager did you use? I got the 43" and this is something I find I
need. Does it let you choose the grid size?

------
camhenlin
I’ve been using the 43UD79 exclusively as a computer monitor for several
months and I really, really like it. I replaced an iMac+Apple Thunderbolt
Display and felt that the 43UD79 was a real upgrade. I don’t use it as a TV at
all but I do spend long hours writing code, editing docs, doing some light
gaming and it’s been very good for that. Blacks and color variance has not
bothered me after turning on the black stabilization in the monitor’s
settings.

------
frou_dh
3840x2160 @ 40" has an appropriate DPI (110) to use typical desktop OS without
any UI scaling.

I would go with that configuration unless you have a particular reason that's
worth opening yourself up to an extra dimension of hassle.

~~~
karmakaze
I was hesitant about getting a 43" but 40" displays are quite rare. The model
I'm looking at is actually 42.5" (104 dpi) so I doubt it hardly matters
(especially with subpixel antialiasing).

------
marcus0x62
I've been using a 43" 4k Philips monitor for the last four months or so. It's
great, although it did take about a week to adjust to the new setup (I
previously used a 32" 2k display.)

------
airbreather
I use a 55inch curved 4k Tv from Kogan $AUD500, I have 4 at various offices
and locations, can't live without them now.

Being curved seems to really make a difference with the size.

------
JimmyAustin
I did this in my 1 bedroom apartment. I had a Phillips 40” 4K monitor, plugged
into a desktop, that could do both Netflix, games, and code up close. It
worked really well.

------
villgax
Checkout the widescreen 49" ones from Dell. Split with hardware or software
input

------
FatDrunknStupid
It's too big to do dev on IMHO, but what is fantastic is using a big screen as
a second monitor. You can drag files over instead of closing them and have
everything important open at the same time. It's God mode for code viewing.

